# for the uk smokers sorry if stupid question



## paul stephen (Sep 2, 2014)

if this is a dumb ass question then please delete can you use any tree would or only certain ones just seen a guy using silver birch


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 2, 2014)

Hello , Paulsteven , glad to have another Brit with us. My good friend ,Danny (KC5TPY) will be co0nversing with you shortly.

However , your choice of woods includes any Fruit (Cherry , Apple , Pear ,etc.) or Nut bearing trees ,Oak being a great wood.

Now , contact Danny Boy and get to be friends. He's an old Texas boy and knows his way around a Smoker...

Oh, yes , send plenty of Q-view (Pics).

Have fun and . . .


----------



## wade (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi Paul

I have not used it myself but I know of others who have. The wood produces quite a light smoke so they mix it with other more flavourful wood - say 75% birch with 25% apple or oak. It is important apparently to remove the silvery bark first though, as it produces a lot of smoke that can be quite bitter. Give it a try and let us know how it tastes.


----------



## kc5tpy (Sep 2, 2014)

Hello Stan.  Thank you.  The check is in the mail my friend.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Hello Paul.  The short answer is no.  Not all woods.  I have sent you a list.  Hope it helps.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## kc5tpy (Sep 2, 2014)

Hello.  Wade is correct of course.  He knows his stuff.  As a general rule you should remove the bark from all wood.  Now it isn't necessary for some woods but true for about 99% so rather than try to keep that info in my head I just remove all bark.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## paul stephen (Sep 3, 2014)

thanks guys vwas just wondering while i wait for my new smoker got wood from a guy called paul goulden was very helpfun got different kinds just trying to learn as much as poss to make life easier lol


----------



## kc5tpy (Sep 3, 2014)

Hello Paul.  No stupid questions here.  We all had to learn sometime.  A mix I use often is pecan and cherry.  Being from Texas you could smoke cardboard in mesquite and I'd eat it but mesquite has a distinct BOLD taste.  Not for everyone.  If you want to try it maybe use it sparingly on 3-4 burgers and see what you think.  Brisket and mesquite is REAL BBQ.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

